# CTRL+ALT+DELETE option on Windows 10



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear forum members,

I would like to ask you is there any way to enable CTRL+ALT+DELETE option on Windows 10 PC/Laptops after I join them to the domain? Thanks in advance.

Best regards,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Can I ask why? It just seems like a retrograde step.


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi lochlomonder,
First of all thanks for your quick reply! Yea you can ask of course, I like that method to see on Windows 10 machines for me looks better, so if you could help me on that will be great. Many thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I would recommend reading this page, and then creating a GPO on your DC - not locally - which will force the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Delete key combo for login.


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi lochlomonder,

I have red that page thanks on that but still unable to create that GPO on Windows Server could you please write the steps for me here? Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Have you downloaded and installed the admin templates for Win 10 on the DC? Which server OS are you using?


----------



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

No I didn't download those templates yet! But I will now. We are using Win 2016


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

These templates will make your life a lot easier. Just be aware there may be different versions for different builds of Win 10, so ensure you choose the correct ones for your workstations. It's a PITA, but that seems to be the direction in which MS are moving.


----------

